# new tying station



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Thats a sick setup. Any build pics?


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice job, after loking at the price tags on the store bought ones I made one myself on a rainy weekend.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Very well done!

Swamp


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys, sorry no build pics. it was one of those figure it out as you go things. i have enough sanded ply for another one and some new ideas. this time i will put some thing on paper first. i am thinking about adding a integrated drying wheel and flash rack.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice... and it sure beats the old metal surplus desk I tie on... Of course I also have an 8' rodbuilding bench which takes up a lot of room. My drying setup is based on my rodbuilding bench where there's a rotisserie motor. Instead of one large foam wheel, I'm set up with short (two to four foot long) rod blank pieces with cork rings set five to six inches apart so I can do runs of two to four dozen flies at a time, then hang each stick to continue drying out while I'm finishing up an additional batch, and so on.

Once again very nice...


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW, that is beautiful.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

That is AWESOME   , nicely done sir!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats one sweet set up  at least the wife will no where to find you now ;D ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, that is one sweet setup! I need to doing something like that too. You obviously have some wood working skill. You could market those things. Use the proceeds from your sales to fund your experimentation until you build a keeper!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks very well thought out. Only one request... clutter it up a bit so mine doesn't look so bad!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

You know I just realized you built it backwards. How very inconsiderate. Cancel the black ops boys! 

Bloody southpaws...

Swamp


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> You know I just realized you built it backwards.  How very inconsiderate.  Cancel the black ops boys!
> 
> Bloody southpaws...
> 
> Swamp


its funny you say that. i think my reels have the same problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

how much money did you spend on this




> i had to stay close to home this weekend so i built a new tying station.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

you can get a 2x4 of sanded ply from home depot for 15 bucks. then you spend the afternoon with a table saw and router. i just started another one so i will post some build pics.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> its funny you say that.  i think my reels have the same problem.


That depends, are you a traditionalist or do you reel with your dominant hand?  ;D

Truth be told I tie with a pedestal vise and I like my tools on the right side, so that would still be a very nice object to have fall into my evil clutches (insert maniacal laugh here).

Really very nice.  I keep threatening to dig into my cherry lumber stash and make one.  One of these days I suppose.

Swamp


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very nice and super nice for a weekend effort. 

Building a custom fly tying/rod building station has been on my radar for years, but too many other projects end up trumping the start. Being more of a "tie as needed" sorta guy, it's probably just as well and I've settled on a more mobile approach anyway, pedestal vise and an assortment of plastic storage boxes that I can move anywhere I need or feel like tying whether at home or on the road.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

it keeps raining, so i keep building.....








































to be continued......


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you got skillz


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

How much for one? What are the dimensions?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

kick ass bro!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice tutorial blindmullet. Appreciated.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> How much for one? What are the dimensions?


The dimensions are 24"x13"x5", but i can make them any size. I just wanted a small one that i could move around easy. It works great on the kitchen table or the back porch. 
As far as selling them it had crossed my mind, but i tend to loose interest once i finish my own. Maybe if enough people where interested i would do a limited run. That would allow me to make them more efficiently and sell them cheaper.


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

If you were to build these I'd deffinetly order mine today! Christmas is comming fast, more money in your pocket and a present to myself. It's a win win! If you do decide to build a few PM me . Capt. Terry


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> If you were to build these I'd deffinetly order mine today! Christmas is comming fast, more money in your pocket and a present to myself. It's a win win! If you do decide to build a few PM me . Capt. Terry



X2 but I'd like mine at 18 inches wide. Pm me a price and I will let you know. Seems like it could be a money maker for you.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

Let me get this one done and i will come up with some numbers. i can always use some extra cash to fund my fly addiction but i would also be open to barter with those who can put me on fish in the more desirable fishing areas around the state. i would be glad to do a custom one for any one that can put me on some baby poon or bones, but i am not picky. 
Gaining knowledge and the experience is more attractive to me than making a few bucks that i will just turn around and spend on over priced fly gear.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Let me get this one done and i will come up with some numbers.  i can always use some extra cash to fund my fly addiction but i would also be open to barter with those who can put me on fish in the more desirable fishing areas around the state. * i would be glad to do a custom one for any one that can put me on some baby poon or bones, but i am not picky*.
> Gaining knowledge and the experience is more attractive to me than making a few bucks that i will just turn around and spend on over priced fly gear.


Too bad we don't have any bones around my area. I would be happy to put you on some fish up here in SC though!  

Really, I just appreciate your willingness to share what looks like a very useful tying station.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a lot better then the mess I have going on....


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

Blindmullet- I have the poons but no bones. Couldn't get any to eat today but had plenty of shots at some 40 pounders. I fish around the Sebastian inlet area. I also fish on the Stickmarsh for bass. It's getting to be spawning time! I'll swap some fishing times with you.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

like i said "i am not picky". iFly, some mash reds would be sweet but SC is a little out of my range.
easydays, i am very interested. pm me with what you want and we will work out the details.
i will try to get this one done this weekend so i can get some photos posted. 
and thanks everyone for all kind words.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i gotta agree with everyone.... thats a niffty tieing station you've got fabbed up


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> like i said "i am not picky".  *iFly, some mash reds would be  sweet but SC is a little out of my range.*...


Understood. Maybe you could just sell me a franchise and I could build them and sell then in North and South Carolina.  ;D


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

a little progress.  i picked up a cold so i have been avoiding my tools while medicated. NyQuil and power tools don't mix! but i was able to finish the fab on this one, minus the dowels for the thread rack. i will sand and finish it during this next week. i have a feeling that might be the more time consuming part of the build. i will probably offer it unfinished at a lower price.   i will post some final pics, specs and a price by the end of the week.  its not my intention to make a business out of this because i can already see it cutting in to my fishing time.  If this needs to be moved to a shrill section or some thing i am sure some one will chime in.








this will be the pretty much be the layout. minus the recessed area around the holes on the back side of the right arm. i am going to try to inlay a piece of acrylic to see how it looks. 








there is room on the left or right to clamp on a vise.








2.5 inch opening fits hook envelopes.(owner,gama)-2 inch fits the narrower envelopes the eyes usually come in. -1 3/4 opening fits jar style head cement and applicator jar. the image below is the right side. it got flipped some how before it went to photo bucket. 








holes to fit every thing from markers to bodkins. 







  
this is my attempt to make a universal layout. if you guys have any ideas let me know.  

iFly- franchise it up.  i dont think i am doing any thing special with these things.  it will only cost you a few SC reds, if i ever make it up there.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> iFly- franchise it up.  i dont think i am doing any thing special with these things.  it will only cost you a few SC reds, if i ever make it up there.


I don't see ANY kind of "shrill" or shill thing going on here. I tie all my flies off of a folding table. And I will continue to do so. This site is great for guys sharing their projects (home made jack plates, home tied flies, etc...). I would love to have one but, I will put you on some SC reds ANY time you ever get up this way. You will have to buy your own beer but, I will definately show you where a red fish lives.  

But, if I ever make one of those "tying stations" I will tell everyone that I invented it myself and swear that the design came to me in a magic dream.   Like Harry Potter.  ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> But, if I ever make one of those "tying stations" I will tell everyone that I invented it myself and swear that the design came to me in a magic dream.   Like Harry Potter.  ;D


Harry Potter came to you in a magic dream?!!!  Dude, you need to lay off of the sauce!  J/K  ;D

Swamp


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > But, if I ever make one of those "tying stations" I will tell everyone that I invented it myself and swear that the design came to me in a magic dream.   Like Harry Potter.  ;D
> 
> 
> *Harry Potter came to you in a magic dream?*!!!  Dude, you need to lay off of the sauce!  J/K  ;D
> ...


Read some of my other posts. I do like my Jameson. I might have had a bit that night.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, I called the bonefish trip. Let me know when your ready...I think i saw one with your name on it!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i guess i better get busy. I am going to pick up another sheet on Thursday. My plan is to have some more done by the end of a weekend. They will be basically the same but deeper and i think i came up with a nice twist to add to the functionality, but i need to see if its going to work first.
dacuban1- "SOLD!" the ones i am planing on making this weekend will be 24x16 1/4. If you want something different pm me with the details. If not i will let you know when they are done.
Aaron


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry for the delay. we have been battling the flue. it sucks getting sick but with two little ones its a nightmare. Everybody is on antibiotics now so i hope this does not go on to much longer.
i did get some work done last night. If i can get out there tonight i should have a final product and price. 
the first two will go to easydays and dacuban1, if they want them and then i will have some for sale. This would be going a lot faster if i didnt keep changing things but i think the end result will be worth it. i will try to get some final pics up tonight.
Aaron


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds good bro. Let me know ahead of time when your free to come down and we'll plan it. Gotta plan around the tides too.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok, this is it. lol  i think....   24x16 1/4.  You can clamp a vise on the left or right or fit a pedestal in between. Four interchangeable pieces allow you to pick where you want things. one holds jar style glues and thinners, one for hooks and eyes, one for large tools and markers, and one for small tools. The thread rack holds 34 spools.
i am going to switch to a hard wood ply. its a little more for a sheet but i think it will look better.
As long as the finishing part does not kick me in the teeth i will sell them for about a hundred bucks.  
Now that i have all the bugs worked out and the fixtures made i can make them faster. i will be working on them again this weekend so i will keep you posted.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

sahweeet [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Very creative. Very inventive. As already stated; thanks, for sharing. Makes this a better fishing site the more we share.  

I'm still happy with tying on my card tables BUT, I am going to pass this along to every fly fishing guy that I know. Especially, with Christmas coming up.


----------

